# 1964 NSU Quick 50



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 25, 2012)

*1964 NSU Quick 50*

The rarest NSU for sale:

































I bought this wonderful and very rare machine from Martin. It had great sentimental value to his family.

His grandad had purchased it new in 1964, from Westland Cycles & Motors of Exeter. He couldn't afford to buy it outright; as you can see from the original hire purchase agreement, his grandad was aged 52 at the time, and worked as a garage hand. Nevertheless, the NSU Quick 50 was a very special machine in the early sixties, and was his grandad's dream motorcycle. So Martin's grandmother allowed him to buy it.

The NSU was subsequently taken off the road and, in 1976, Martin's father took over ownership. His father subsequently decided to rebuilt it, and you can see the results of his efforts in the photos below.

So this is an older restoration, very presentable and usable as it is, though the paintwork is scratched in places. The chrome handlebars are rusty. The wheels and seat are in good condition. It passed its MOT recently.

When sold, the NSU will be serviced. For an international customer, I can dismantle the machine, and box it up and ship it worldwide by fedex in the same way that I ship bicycles.

This is the third Quick 50 I've owned in the past 25 years. The first was complete; I sold it in 1992. I sold the second one, a basket case, in 2008. I'd love to keep this one, but I have a serious vintage bicycle addiction and have to sell more than I keep.

This is a rare opportunity to purchase such a machine. There are not many left - even in Germany - and everyone knows how rare and valuable they are. Price is $5500 delivered

FULL RANGE OF PHOTOS ON THIS PAGE -

http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=5445


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 6, 2012)

The NSU Quick 50 was a light motorcycle manufactured by NSU Motorenwerke AG from 1963 to 1965. It was the last motorcycle built by NSU. It was the NSU-ray of a small marketing department, sales of NSU motorcycles were years back.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 18, 2012)

*The NSU Quick 50*

The NSU Quick 50 was a light motorcycle manufactured by NSU Motorenwerke AG from 1963 to 1965. It was the last motorcycle built by NSU. It was the NSU-ray of a priligy tablets small marketing department, sales of NSU motorcycles were years back.


----------

